# Bird's Nest



## salt and pepper (Jan 22, 2015)

Here is my version of an "Egg Nest".


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 22, 2015)

That looks good, Joey.  I could have gone for a breakfast like that this morning. 

What is the puffy looking nest you made to hold your cooked egg?


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 22, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> That looks good, Joey.  I could have gone for a breakfast like that this morning.
> 
> What is the puffy looking nest you made to hold your cooked egg?



     It's the egg white wiped into stiff peaks.


----------

